# ** We Need Your Help/Stolen Puppy** Update: Found!



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Just got off the phone with one of TyRoux puppy owners, that his chocolate female "Maggie" has been stolen in her crate in their screened in porch. I am just sick.... Maggie just turned 4 months on Tuesday when this happened. Richard Trotter who owns Maggie said that this happened sometime between 9 am - 12pm. on Tues June 1st. Maggie had a pink/green camo collar on. She weighs around 26lbs. The neighbor kids said they saw a Maroon SUV and a White Pickup around their house at that time. Please if you know of anything please let Richard know.... Please bring Maggie back.... and we ask for all prayers. Below is a picture of "Maggie" at 7 weeks. God Bless

Richard Trotter
Kaufman, TX
214-403-4524









Deb


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh no! How awful for Richard and his family! Prayers sent that Maggie is found very soon!


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, we'll keep our eyes and ears open..


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds like grounds for a firing squad if he's caught!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Killing isn't good enough.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like a local, that knew the pup was there. This stuff totally ticks me off. If you find them I would gladly fly out there and help kick their butts.

Praying for a safe return of Maggie.


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

I posted this to the Texas Hunting Forum site to spread the word.

http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1460994#Post1460994

Any chance she was chipped ?


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Knee capping...They'll remember that.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, that little face is so sweet. I sure hope they find her.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully she was chipped for ID.
Alert all local Vet. offices, shelters, police stations,radio stations,newspapers., Offer a reward for safe return., with all discriptions of the vehicle.
Good Luck!
Thoughts and prayers sent!!
Sue


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

That is Horriable. 

I also wish she was Chipped. But that would do much unless the vet check's her. or she get's away from them.

GOOD LUCK.

Chasidy Roberts


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Also check area Craigslist as people have been known to steal dogs and resell their. Good luck and I hope you find her!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

unbelievable...how brazen to steal a pup off the porch ,doesnt sound like a random dog napping..


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Robert C. Appreciate everybodies kind words, thoughts and prayers. My wife is going over to Canton, TX to their first Monday trade days starting tomorrow. They have an area that is called Dog Alley that is known to have stolen dogs and pups for sale. We are contacting the authorities to find out what she can do or rather should do. I know what she can do.

THANKS AGAIN-

Richard Trotter


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Richard , I will post your info on the Texas Forum on the Fuge


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Now that is low that someone steals a puppy!!! I do hope you find her.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe it would help to put a 'wanted' ad out on craigslist or kijiji. "Wanted, cute little chocolate lab puppy, prefer female. Won't spend more than $2000". Might get a response if the thieves plan is to resell her (or even if they were planning to keep her, that might lure them out of hiding?) Although I'm not sure how you would prove she is yours unless she is chipped or tattooed. If Maggie has an scars or other identifying features that you can remember (maybe a stray white hair on her tail, missing front tooth, etc, it might be a good idea to write it down on her vet records so that when you find her, you can refer to those notes as 'proof'. 

Just a thought - check with any local rescue groups, especially if there is anyone in your area that is kind of wing-nutty and prone to mischief. My cousin lives in a very animal-rights friendly area and has had animals let out and stolen many times. People do strange things thinking they are 'rescuing' animals. Or just being jerks. 

Good luck, I hope you are able to find her soon.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

champ said:


> sounds like grounds for a firing squad if he's caught!!


Amen to that!


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

I emailed everyone in our Retriever Club to be on the look out. Also sent word to my vet so she can spread the word to other vets in the Central Texas area.

I sure hope they find her! 

Prayers sent!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

The part of stuff liek this that makes me really sick, is when dogs out of bloodlines like that get stolen and the new "owner" has no idea what they have...... It'd be like stealing a Corvette thinking it was a buick

Hamarabi's code.... cut off their hands


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

White Pick Up??? Could it have been animal control???


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

champ said:


> sounds like grounds for a firing squad if he's caught!!


 That is way to quick a punishment. :-(


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like an inside job, how many random folks know what our dogs are worth to us, or otherwise. Also how good is the resell value on a dog with no papers? curious.

Prayers and thoughts go to your family, I would be crushed. Lots of blood, sweat, tears and love in those dogs.


----------



## chad bullock (Mar 4, 2008)

I sure hope you all find her, that is as sorry as it gets!!!!!!!!


----------



## Txcutter2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in Kemp had this happen to me a couple of years ago so I will for sure keep my eyes and ears open and pit the word out to some people I know around Kaufman county. Sorry to hear all this in a thread but hopefully we can get somthing done.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Is she tattooed by chance? Hopefully she was taken by some young dumb kid who's parents will take her to the local vet to get rid of her. Happened with an older dog of ours that was on a 20ft tie out to potty while I took a shower. Kid walked by everyday before and after school, always petted Sam and talked with me as I got the mail, was letting the dog out/in etc... One day he simply unhooked the chain and walked off with Sam. I was frantic since we lived on a busy highway and the towns policy on loose dogs (esp. black labs) was to shoot, shovel, and deny. I had flyers up all over and even enlisted in the little turds help along with his friends (paid them to put up flyers and pass the word about a reward). His parents didn't want Sam and questioned where he came from, supposedly he just "showed up" in the back yard, so they took him to the local vet to re-home and saw the flyer. He fessed up only after some serious prodding from the mother. He actually was disappointed that he wasn't going to get the reward! His mother even "mentioned" that since he told the truth (finally) that maybe I should "give him a little something". I told her that unless he wanted a butt whooping, he wasn't getting anything and that he actually owed me money for paying him to put up the posters! Kid changed routes to his school after that. 
Hopefully she is returned, safe and sound.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

How heartbreaking! Sending the best thoughts your way!!

I have a few relatives that live in Kemp, is that near you? I will send them word. Txcutter2: Where in Kemp? My relatives live on that lake there.

I second the hands being cut off and the knee caps thing...


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Let the post office know_actually go there and get them to put a sign up. same with UPS and fed ex, those guys see everything! 
I also got a dog back by stopping the police in my neighborhood, and that sweet police officer picked up the damn dog and brought her home to me! 
Put up a sign in the yard saying reward, yes you are paying to get the dog back, but who cares-same dog ( see above) was "FOUND" after we put signs up.
Ya know, they never stole the doberman


----------



## Txcutter2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't say how pissed this makes me on here but to happen out near me makes it even worse in my mind but I hope this pup is found and I'm allready talking to everyone I know around Kaufman to maybe get a lead for RichArd and his family.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

All I can think about is that poor, poor little puppy and how torn up Richard and his family must be..........I'm so very sorry this happened. Sometimes people just suck. I hope they find the puppy unharmed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Praying she will be found


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

This makes me angry... I can't imagine wondering where my pup is and if she's ok...

Stupid question, but I assume they feel 100% that she just didn't escape? Or that a neighborhood kid took her? Might be worth investigating closer to home, too. Either way, I pray she's found.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Did they contact the newspaper and local news


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, we have contacted vet's offices, animal shelters, merchants around town on main streets, sheriff's office and the newspaper for an ad. Also we have put a wtb ad on craigslist. My wife is at a first Monday Trades Day looking around for her also. We are planning on being there all weekend. Got news that they sell a lot of stolen dogs there. Appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.

Richard and Phyllis


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Richard,

I have a DNA profile of Roux if needed. 

Hope you find her.

fp


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

sounds like you are doing everything possible i would think the local news would put it on their tv station. I just pray they get whoever did this these are horrible people.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

gmhr1 said:


> sounds like you are doing everything possible i would think the local news would put it on their tv station. I just pray they get whoever did this these are horrible people.


I would push the news to tell this. They did in my area. Took the dog right out of the front yard.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

dukdawgman said:


> Yes, we have contacted vet's offices, animal shelters, merchants around town on main streets, sheriff's office and the newspaper for an ad. Also we have put a wtb ad on craigslist. My wife is at a first Monday Trades Day looking around for her also. We are planning on being there all weekend. Got news that they sell a lot of stolen dogs there. Appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Richard and Phyllis


Is that McKinney or Canton?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Can I strongly back up those suggesting you contact your local tv news stations and newspaper? When a local woman's dog went missing after a car accident, the local news ran the story and hundreds (literally) of folks turned out to search-& the dog was found. This is a different circumstance, but you will reach a lot of people with a newscast and the newspaper-radio too. Somebody out there knows what happened to this pup and will hopefully do the right thing.

Hope you have a happy ending!

M


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

On craigslist you can post under the lost /found and pets in all the cities in Texas


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

These folks are evil.
A kennel owner friend had a pup sired by my dog stolen while running one of his GSPs at an event. That pup was chipped, he was and is heart broken. Still holding out hope.
I sure hope you find your pup.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Paco said:


> These folks are evil.
> A kennel owner friend had a pup sired by my dog stolen while running one of his GSPs at an event. That pup was chipped, he was and is heart broken. Still holding out hope.
> I sure hope you find your pup.


Incredible Frank. There sure are some low lifes out there. Why anyone would steal a dog off of someone's truck is just beyond me.

I hope the pup gets back to it's rightful owner.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

By making the reward lucrative enough the thieves will get much more for returning her than selling her at a flea market, you'll never be able to prove a connection between the person returning her and claiming the reward to the thief but you will get your dog back

Undoubtedly stolen by someone who suspects the dog is valuable


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Terrible news, hopefully she will turn up. Anyone who would steal something as loving as a puppy is the lowest form of scum.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

This is heartbreaking news and tell ya from experience your best bet is to get every one looking for Maggie. Add in specific prayer and networking with PD, FD, Code Enforcement folks, adds in newspapers, alerting Petsmart / Pet Co employees, newspaper articles by columnist to the situation. send flyers out to local schools kids will know who go a new puppy, 
I know the above media blitz works, cause I lost a dog for 5 days after my house burnt down, and she was found by law enforcement. 

My dear pup Wilma is just 4mos old, and to lose her now, dang tough to take. so sorry for your pain. 


My prayers are with you.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Make sure you contact all the vets in the area. I had a puppy buyer get one stolen out of his yard and he was turned into a vet a couple weeks later and he had a microchip. Years ago after an incident of a dog "stolen" from a trainer, the story ended up being a servant was sent for the dog and took the wrong one, I started microchipping. There is really no excuse to not microchip all puppies as the chip prices now are so low, especially on a expensive litter like this. I bought my last chips from Avid for under $6 for the universal chip. I did have to buy a new scanner but they took my old one back in trade. 

The more people you contact, and the more posters that are put up, the more likely someone is to turn in a report they have seen a chocolate puppy matching that description. Keep the heat on and maybe the puppy will be turned in.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd stuff mailboxes too in the neighborhood.

A lot of people don't pay attention to posters but they will check their mail.

WRL


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Put a flyer in your vehicle window too. You never know who may see it.
Prayers sent your way that the baby is found.


Joyce


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll second EdA's comment. Anyone who is that low of earthscum will not respond out of any sense of right or wrong.....only money MAY entice them to return....but they're probably too damn stupid to realize they won't be connected. Lets hope he gets sold to a responsible owner who may realize at the first vet's visit what happened and make it right.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh this makes me just sick...I am praying for a return....
and the voice on my shoulder say's ..."Hang em High and let em Swing"...
I am so sorry...and praying for a safe return....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate that there hasn't been any news on this...


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I hate that there hasn't been any news on this...


I am watching this thread close also, hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

MAGGIE UPDATE--

Maggie has not been found, but strides to bring her back are progressing. My wife and I spent the weekend at Canton Trade Days in Canton, TX. There is an area there that is Called Dog Alley. We searched it and spoke with anyone that woudl listen to us. Everybody and anybody that we can make aware of this the better.

Friday morning when I checked by emails I had one that simply said "call me". I knew who it was therefore I called him expecting words of encouragement. It was very ENCOURAGING because he offered to put up a $2,000.00 REWARD. Aren't dog people the most FANTASTIC AND GREAT people. I immediately called Deb Wehner of Santa Fe Labs and she went to work and created a poster which my wife put out Saturday and Sunday.

We are continuing to speak with the Sheriff's Dept., Police Dept., Fire Dept., have put an ad in the local newspaper, called the ABC affiliate TV station and hopefully they will call back today and we are continuing to put ads on craigslist and searching it several times a day. There have also been several of you that have cross posted for us. Deb continues to do so much for us and we are very grateful.

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS FOR MAGGIE AND US.

Richard and Phyllis Trotter


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

TV and radio stations would be great parents may not suspect anything if their kid brings home a dog and says so and so gave it to me but if they hear it on tv or news hopefully they will pay attention. We are all praying Maggie will be home soon.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I agree with WRL- put the poster in mailboxes including rural ones. I had a dog lost in a blizzard and that's how I got her back-she was 8 miles away.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

*Thank You.... Thank You.... Thank You.... *The phone call we've been waiting for. Maggie was found today safe and in good spirits in Terrell, TX. I will let Richard tell you about the phone call he received.... Thanks for all the guidance, prayers, phone calls, cross posting and emails on the support to Bring Maggie Home. Much Appreciated. God Bless.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank God, truly. What wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

SFLabs said:


> *Thank You.... Thank You.... Thank You.... *The phone call we've been waiting for. Maggie was found today safe and in good spirits in Carroll, TX. I will let Richard tell you about the phone call he received.... Thanks for all the guidance, prayers, phone calls, cross posting and emails on the support to Bring Maggie Home. Much Appreciated. God Bless.


YAYYYYY!!!!! I needed some good news!!!! I'm so happy for everyone involved!!! Can't wait to hear the story... Hope Maggie had a great adventure, despite whomever was involved with whatever happened....


----------



## DHR (Dec 20, 2007)

Deb, this is great news!!


----------



## Cuivre River Retrievers (Jun 13, 2006)

SFLabs said:


> *Thank You.... Thank You.... Thank You.... *The phone call we've been waiting for. Maggie was found today safe and in good spirits in Carroll, TX. I will let Richard tell you about the phone call he received.... Thanks for all the guidance, prayers, phone calls, cross posting and emails on the support to Bring Maggie Home. Much Appreciated. God Bless.


Awesome news Deb!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WOW!!!!! how cool is this??????


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

This just made my week! How awesome to see prayers answered.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

After hearing mostly bad news this week... this has picked my spirits up! Looking forward to the story


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Great ending to a rough week!


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! What a wonderful day. Recieved a "Private" cell phone call today @ 10:54 am. I normally do not answer these call, BUT I thought this might be the call you have been waiting for. It sure enough was a lady who lives in Terrell, TX. This is approximately 8 - 9 miles from where we live in Kaufman. I immediately ask about her pink and green camo collar and her shiny chocolate coat and she answered affimative to both questions. She also told me that she had found her running with two other dogs by a dumpster @ IH 20 and SH 34 with a cut on her chest wihcih she doctored and it has healed. At that point I knew it was Maggie. We set up a time to meet @ 6:30 pm this evening. We met @ McCoys and as soon as she started across the parking lot with her I knew it was her by her carry, gait and perky ears. My son called her name and she came running and wrapped the leash around my legs. SHE IS HOME LAYING AT MY FEET AND WILL LIVE THE BEST LIFE POSSIBLE!!

THANK ALL OF YOU WHO POSTED, CROSS POSTED, CALLED US AND HAD US IN YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. MIRACLES DO STILL HAPPEN!!

Richard, Phyllis, Sam (Young Son Who Went With Me), Harley (Grand Daughter) and MAGGIE :razz:


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I love happy endings!
Welcome home, Maggie......


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

WooHoo! What fantastic news...I'm so glad to hear Maggie is home safe and sound.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Richard, 

Met you at the Hillman Seminar in Arkansas last year. I am so glad to hear that Maggie's been found.

Prayers do sometimes get answered. If that pup is not microchipped, I hope you get her chipped immediately and registered in a database.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

First, I'm happy to know your got your puppy back!

Second, moderator note: I edited the title....

FOM


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

So great to hear a happy ending with this. 

Congrats to all involved for getting the pup back safe and sound!

Rick


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

My son called her name and she came running and wrapped the leash around my legs. SHE IS HOME LAYING AT MY FEET AND WILL LIVE THE BEST LIFE POSSIBLE!!

What wonderful news, tearing up reading of the reunion. Prayers answered dear Maggie is back home. THANKING GOD many times over.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! What a story and happy ending! I'd be glad I found my puppy but I'd still be looking to kick someones A** for stealing my dog.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

What a great post to wake up to!! Sooooo happy you found her. The more time went by, the less likely it was she would ever come home. She's a lucky pup and bless you for never giving up on her!

M


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

I am very happy for all of you. Great that the story had a happy ending.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Yippee-e--e-....Praise the Lord...Maggie is home...
All our Prayers have been answered for Maggie's safe return...


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

great news.....but I'll ask since the 1st post said the pup was stolen....so was the pup stolen, or did it just get out and run off?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the BEST NEWS!


----------



## Jeff Jones (Dec 15, 2008)

Great news! You gotta love happy endings!!


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Glad to hear of the good news!!!!


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

Kevin-

Maggie was in her crate with water and a fan on her on our front porch within three feet of our front door on June 1, 2010 @ 9:00 am when my wife came in to go to bed after working her nursing night shift @ the hospital. The neighbor children saw a maroon SUV and a white pickup in our driveway between 10 and noon and a lady watching. When my wife gets up @ 2:00 pm Maggie is gone and the crate door is LATCHED. I know her pedigree quite well. She is very smart, BUT hasn't mastered locking herself in and letting herself out of her crate. She was found approximately 4 - 5 days after she went MIA. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Richard, Phyllis and Maggie


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad to hear Maggie is back home.

We all have to be very diligent to protect of little friends, and this was a vivid reminder.


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

She has been to the vet this morning for a physical checkup and bath. She is also now microchipped with Home Again. WE ARE IN LAP OF LUXURY IN THE HOUSE UNDER THE A/C.

THANKS-

Richard, Phyllis and Maggie


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Maggie is back safe and sound!! I love happy endings.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Takes a sorry SOB to steal a dog and then dump it on the side the interstate. got any suspects ?? Maybe it's best not to know !!
You are one lucky fellow !!! Glad you got your dog back .
Bobbyb
cajun


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm wondering if whoever stole her found things to be a little too hot after everyone started putting up posters and getting the word out and decided to just dump her off. Thankfully she had her own personal angel looking out for her and a kind hearted person that took her in. For anyone who loves their dog, it is their worst nightmare to have their dog missing. I am so happy you found her and that she is safe at home again. 

Regards
Dawn


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads.
Little Angels were with her.
Sue


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

dukdawgman said:


> She has been to the vet this morning for a physical checkup and bath. She is also now microchipped with Home Again. WE ARE IN LAP OF LUXURY IN THE HOUSE UNDER THE A/C.
> 
> THANKS-
> 
> Richard, Phyllis and Maggie


I'm glad she has been found. What a relief.

I hate to be the "party pooper" and I am sure you KNOW that its her, but you really need to send in a DNA on her to verify it is actually her.

If for some reason, its not and you don't find out until she is much older, its going to be a much bigger heartbreak and can then involve siblings, offspring of siblings and all sorts of stuff. 

Been down this road where a simple mistake took 8 months to correct.

WRL


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

WRL-

I had already decided that DNA and the microchip would be done immediately. Ordered DNA kit from AKC this morning. Thanks for your concern and all the thoughts and prayers.

Richard, Phyllis and Maggie


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

dukdawgman said:


> WRL-
> 
> I had already decided that DNA and the microchip would be done immediately. Ordered DNA kit from AKC this morning. Thanks for your concern and all the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Richard, Phyllis and Maggie


Awesome!

WRL


----------



## dukdawgman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thought you guys and gals might enjoy seeing pictures of Maggie after living the good life again after being found / rescued. She went to the trainers July 24 so she has been there for two weeks now. My trainer Jeff Chesnut at Washita Retrievers swears that she is the best chocolate pup he has ever trained and has big plans for her. Which I can't help but believe she is destined to be outstanding. Thanks to Deb Wehner @ Santa Fe Labs.

If these pictures aren't right please forgive me. This is the first time that I have tried to attach pictures. If I need to do something different please let me know.

THANKS-

Richard & Phyllis Trotter


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

wow she is growing like a weed, she was tiny when I met you and her at Washita Retrievers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

She sure has grown!! Very pretty! Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the return of your PUP!!!!!!!!!!! I can think of othig worse - my dog missing - WOW - Enjoy your PUP and keep them close


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm glad you have your pup back, "Enjoy The Journey" with her, if only she could talk she would probably give you an ear full of what went on. Marv. Calhoun


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

dukdawgman said:


> Thought you guys and gals might enjoy seeing pictures of Maggie after living the good life again after being found / rescued. She went to the trainers July 24 so she has been there for two weeks now. My trainer Jeff Chesnut at Washita Retrievers swears that she is the best chocolate pup he has ever trained and has big plans for her. Which I can't help but believe she is destined to be outstanding. Thanks to Deb Wehner @ Santa Fe Labs.
> 
> If these pictures aren't right please forgive me. This is the first time that I have tried to attach pictures. If I need to do something different please let me know.
> 
> ...


What Jeff didn't tell you is she is the FIRST chocolate he has trained

I know Jeff well therefore I can rib him....

By the way, I have a boy from the second breeding..Colby.


----------

